# AKFF JULY FISHING COMPETITION - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi All. The July 2007 AKFF Fishing Comp sponsored by Jaysea Lures starts NEXT Saturday 7th July and runs until SUNDAY the 15th July. All entries need to be submitted by 9am Tuesday 17th July into this thread.

All entries should include the following information (along with a picture of the fish)

We have now introduced a PADDLE versus PEDAL section - so by getting out and catching fish, you'll help YOUR TEAM to win this coveted monthly bragging rights award. (Go the paddlers!)

Name/UserName of Angler 
Date of Capture 
*New - *Kayak Type
Location 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 
Tackle Used 
Conditions (optional) 
Other Comments (optional)

For those who got out but did not catch anything legal, you can still get individual points which go towards the end of year tally.

Name/UserName 
Date of Fishing Trip 
*New - *Kayak Type
Location 
Conditions 
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!)

Again, we have some fantastic lures to be given away courtesy of http://www.jaysealures.com.au. Fishing comp winners will now also receive an AKFF coldy holder (thanks to Squizzy). EVERYONE who enters the comp, no matter whether you caught a fish or not, is in the running to win these prizes as winners are randomly selected from all entries received.

Yibbida Yibbida.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Name/UserName : Blaen
Date of Fishing Trip : 02/07/2007
Kayak Type : Hobie Outback
Location : Sheppards Point
Conditions : brass monkey weather
Tale of Woe : Too bloody cold, fished for about 3 hours without so much as a bite, tried SP's, HB's and bait. Do I get the Donut Award?


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Name/UserName- Lee/Pcsolutionman
Date of Capture- 7-07-07
Kayak Type- Viking Tempo
Location- Bribie Island Ocean side
Type and Size/Weight of Fish- Snapper 61cm 2.65kg's
Tackle Used - Tica 3-5kg 7" spin stick with 2500 reel loaded with 14lb fireline and 10lb mono leader
Conditions bloody beautiful
Other Comments (optional)

[


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Name/UserName : DiveYak
Date of Fishing Trip : 07/07/2007
Kayak Type : Hobie Outback
Location : Roselle and Blackwattle Bays - Sydney
Conditions : Initially great - but then the wind picked up, and up and up!!!!!  
Tale of Woe : As per Bleans report - Too bloody cold, fished for about 3 hours without so much as a bite. Changed lures etc but all for ZIP. Even the bream tournament guys had nothing???? Did I say it was windy.... white water fishing. :shock:

Did Catch - up with a retired mate now doing volunteer restoration work on the 'Craig' and other ships/ boats in Roselle Bay. Also, the coffee van in the Jubillee Park car park made warming up that much quicker.

Hope others have more luck in the coming week.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Dave Hedge / Justcrusin32
Date of Capture : 7/7/07
New - Kayak Type : P13
Location : Spot PB on the central coast :wink: 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Estuary Perch 33.5cm 
Tackle Used : 8lb braid with 8lb mono leader, SX40 clolour 339
Conditions (optional) : cold, overcast wind had just dropped










Name/UserName of Angler : Dave Hedge / Justcrusin32
Date of Capture : 12/7/07
New - Kayak Type : P13
Location : Blackneds Bay / Swansea NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Bream 37cm
Tackle Used : 8lb braid with 8lb mono leader, SX40 
Conditions (optional) : lovely day getting near the bottom of the run out.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Name / Username of Angler: Wigg
Fish Type: baby snapper
Prowler Elite
Length: 3 reds around 40cm
Date/Time of Capture: 8.07.07 9.30am
Location of Capture:Long Reef 
Type of Lure/Bait used: Pilchards 6lb braid
Comments:Strong south west wind, choppy with swell but happy


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler Wigg
Date of Capture 03.07.07
New - Kayak Type Prowler Elite
Location Long Reef
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 
Tackle Used 6/0 hook lightly weighted pillie
Conditions (optional) warm afternoon no wind no swell
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - WayneD
Date of Capture - 8/7/07
New - Paddle Power
Location - Diamond Head
Type and Size - Flathead, 50cms 
Tackle Used - 4lb Fireline, 10 pound leader
Conditions (optional) - Great day for fishing, a tad bit cold but I ended up being able to feel my fingers and toes by about 9am.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Name/User name - Craig450
Date of capture - 7/7/07
Kayak - Hobie Revolution
Location - Clyde river, Batemans bay
Type and size - Flathead, 43cm
Tackle used - Daiwa heartland 3kg, 4lb fireline, nuclear chicken Gulp minnow
Conditions - Good, minimal wind


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ2r4lYAACrfgAAQQAf7kC1NnqA/79/wMADZLDVTxT0aT0htT9UyPUxNB6R6gYaIRTIGTQNAAAAAADVPITQJ6JkyabSA00aDJptRjoxYumuIGXa8GEl87+Fp9HyhmyxVDE8aImwJDkzyM1tWHRtsrsrMNtUo6VyskEc8YaCeBBv2zBQCiIgwFmnJrwkSNM696cTA0MRY+cIoPGfsiWBVIdbaWcR7L1UQbkzhmeRekei0FOQpUFb61oj/LdsWCGAT4E2VbJdx5qWCoRKGcAgD9SASHjQ+k9HbFBbiwmp1yiN+0FREllV4bhIigFWfgXAxjEcKNQYlKCkM3XIkcowKAxIrPHBP8XckU4UJCdq+JWA=


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Name/UserName: Spooled1
Date of Fishing Trip; 7/7/07 
New - Kayak Type: Scupper Pro
Location: Northern NSW
Conditions: Cold, Sunny, Calm with vomit green water
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!): Three blokes slow trolling a selection of pike, slimey mackeral and yakkas all live with two lines out per person. You tell me - I reckon the crappy green water.


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve
Date of Capture - 8-7-07
Kayak Type - Wavedance kingfisher 
Location - Kalang river (Urunga)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead (53cm)
Tackle Used - Berkely dropshot/dawia Tierra with 4lb crystal fireline and 4lb fc rock leader and 3in gulp pogy
Conditions (optional) - last of the run out with very nice weather
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler Wigg
Date of Capture 9.07.07
New - Kayak Type Prowler Elite
Location Long Reef
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Snapper, just over 70cms, 4kgs cleaned
Tackle Used 20lb mono 7/0 hook
Conditions (optional) terrible
Other Comments (optional) STOKED! also see trip report


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve
Date of Capture - 8-7-07
Kayak Type - Wavedance kingfisher
Location - Kalang river (Urunga)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Trevally (38cm) 
Tackle Used - shimano t-curve/symetre with 6lb fireline/6lb fc rock leader on sx40.
Conditions (optional) - As above
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

My god T curve how do can you make a 37cm fish stretch out to 39cm....by bending it


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Woops..... my bad..to many pics and got them mixed up.. it dont have a chance anyway but ill correct it just for you wattie ..id change the pic but couldnt be fooked!!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Name/Username: PoddyMullet
Date of Capture: 12/7/07
Kayak Type: Perception Swing
Location: Pt Cook
Type and Size of Fish: Flathead 47cm
Tackle Used: Bomber b24a in chrome/black


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

UserName of Angler : Mac_fish
Date of Capture : 14 July 2007
New - Kayak Type: Hobie Quest Paddle
Location : Wivenhoe Dam, South East Queensland 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Yellowbelly 48 CM
Tackle Used : Shimano Sienna- 4 pound Fireline, 17 Pound Vanish Leader, Betts Spinner rigged with 3" Electric Blue Slider 
Conditions : Perfect, calm day, little wind, Water Temp 17.5 Degrees C,
Other Comments: O Degrees at Launch, not that cold, warm as toast all morning.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Name/UserName : Paffoh
Date of Fishing Trip : 8/7/07
New - Kayak Type : Hobie Quest ( PADDLECRAFT! )
Location : Casey's Beach, Batemans Bay NSW
Conditions : Terrible, crap, so bad it wasnt funny!
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) : Weather was a huge issue, dropped one small fish but wasnt my day today, first time I havent caught a fish for the comp in ages... End of financial year bookwork / BAS statements due so spent this weekend warm in the house, cranky but warm.

All in all looking forward to next comp period, but I will take Participation points this month and points for paddle Kayaks please, god knows I need all the help I can get.

PS - Nice entries so far guys, QLD'ers killing it! :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - DAvey G
Date of Capture - 15-7-07
Kayak Type - Prowler Elite (paddle)
Location - Botany Bay Kurnell Hot water outlet
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Tailor 40 and 38cm 
Tackle Used - Shimano Bullwhip 7' rod 4kg with Shimano 3000 Aernos Oceania reel spooled with 10lb braid, 15lb mono leader, 7gram spanyid metal lure .
Conditions - Bloody freezing, windy as buggery, dark, horrible, yukky, bumpoowee and other bad stuff
Other Comments - I hate winter)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Name/UserName : Dave/Peril
Date of Fishing Trip : 15/7/07
New - Kayak Type : Cobra Pro Fisherman
Location : Long Reef, Northern Beaches, Sydney
Conditions : Cold, 20kt Westerly, 2m SE swell, fine!
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) : viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8978


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Crazyratwoman/Kerrie
Date of Capture - 15 July 07
Kayak Type - Wavedance Kingfisher (paddle)
Location - Nambucca River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bream 42cm 
Tackle Used - Shimano Backbone Elite rod with 1500 Sedona reel, 6lb mono with deep diving micro min in fruit salad.
Conditions - warm in the sun but a cold breeze
Other Comments - doing the happy dance, is my new bream pb!


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler.... PDO (Paul)
Date of Capture.... 11th July 2007
New - Kayak Type.... Prowler Elite 4.5
Location.... Nossa River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish... 69cm Dusky Flathead
Tackle Used..... Rod, Osprey professional RG1045-210/ Melaluka TKN2000/ baby blue pilchard on 3 size 2 ganged hooks
Conditions (optional).... calm and sunny
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done all. :lol: 

Some great fish there.


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

Name/UserName fishing mik
Date of Fishing Trip 15 7 07
New - Kayak Type hobie sportsfisherman
Location lake illawarra
Conditions great weather wise 
Tale of Woe (couldnt get a bite on hbs or bait just one of those days


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler.... Flump
Date of Fishing Trip : 15/7/07
New - Kayak Type.... Homemade Plywood Yak
Location.... Long Reef, Northern Beaches, Sydney
Conditions : Cold, no wind, 1.5m swell, fine!
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) : Couldn't even catch a cold let alone a decent fish!!!!!


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - Jeffo
Date of Capture - 14&15-7-2007
Kayak Type - OK Prowler 13
Location - Culburra Beach NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bream x2 (40cm & 33cm) 
Tackle Used - Berkely drop shop rods / symetre 1500 with 4lb braid using Berkely Turtle back (in pumpkin seed)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name / Username of Angler: Dave/sbd
Fish Type: Yellowfin Bream
Length: 29 cm
Date/Time of Capture: 11/07/07 0830
Location of Capture: Seaforth Bluff (Sydney Harbour)
Type of Lure/Bait used: Squid on a jighead
Comments: 4 trips this month (2 days and 2 nights) for that?


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Name/UserName Lee/Pcsolutionman
Date of Capture 13-07-07
New - Viking Tempo
Location - Bribie ocean side
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Snapper 56.5cm 2.45kg
Tackle Used - Tica 3-5kg graphite stick,2500 reel loaded with 14lb fireline and 12lb fluro leader, 5" gulp nuclear chicken
Conditions a little rough for bribie 1M launch
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Funda
Date of Capture: 15/07/07
New - Kayak Type: Hobie Adventure
Location: Moruya River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 33cm Trevally
Tackle Used: 2kg spin outfit - SX40
Conditions: nice
Other Comments: after all the efforts over the comp period this is a pretty piss poor attempt to gain 30 points in the comp :?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Name/UserName: Jason/Squidder
Date of Fishing Trip: 14/7/07
Kayak Type: Cobra Fish n Dive
Location: Lake Jindabyne
Conditions: -2 degrees and snowing
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!): Fish weren't hitting lures properly - many hits and several fish hooked but only 1 undersized rainbow trout landed. Did well baitfishing from the bank later in the day.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler - Cid
Date of Capture - 08-7-07
Kayak Type - Hobie Sports (pedal)
Location - Botany Bay, Kurnell, Hot water outlet
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Tailor - 2 x 46cm (approx. 1kg)
Tackle Used - Pflueger Medallist reel, 7ft Pflueger Supreme Rod (2-4kg), 10lb braid, 10 lb fluorocarbon leader, Halco Twisty chrome metal lure.
Conditions - Windy (about 12 knots) but not too cold. Tailor were going nuts and would hit anything thrown.
Other Comments - Why aren't they like that all the time?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Ashley / Polylureosis
Date of Capture: 8 July 2007
New - Kayak Type: Hobie Outback
Location: Bribie Island
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper / Squire 48cm
Tackle Used: Baitcaster, 10lb Braid, 20lb Vanish, Gulp/Snapbacks 5"










Name/UserName of Angler: Ashley / Polylureosis
Date of Capture: 8 July 2007
New - Kayak Type: Hobie Outback
Location: Bribie Island
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper / Squire 43cm
Tackle Used: Baitcaster, 10lb Braid, 20lb Vanish, Gulp/Snapbacks 5"


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Crazyratwoman - Kerrie
Date of Capture - 9 July 07
Kayak Type - Wavedance Kingfisher - paddle
Location - Nambucca River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead 48cm
Tackle Used - Shimano Backbone Elite 2-4kg rod, Sedona 1500 reel, 6lb mono with a huge jighead (no bait).
Conditions - Shitehouse.... windy as hell and cold.
Other Comments - fluke catch as i was trolling with a huge sinker and jighead looking for something dropped overboard wahlah this guy graces me with his presence (i returned him to the mofo choppy water)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, the cold and frosty conditions have set in across Australia and the fish have shut up shop for winter. Despite some great individual catches, it seems that itâ€™s a pretty tough time for fishing in Australia at the moment.

JULY WINNERS

100 Points â€" Wigg and his 72cm Snapper
90 Points â€" PC SolutionMan and his 61cm Snapper
80 points â€" PDO and his 69cm Flathead
70 Points â€" PCSolutionMan and another great snapper â€" 56.5cm
60 Points â€" MacFish and his 48cm YellowBelly
50 Points â€" CrazyRat Woman and her 42cm Bream

30 Points â€" All other AKFFers who caught legal fish
15 Points â€" All other participants

ONGOING POINTSCORE BELOW

1st â€" Funda 340
Tied 2nd â€" Kraley/PolyLureosis 300
4th â€" SBD 265
5th â€" Jeffo â€" 260
Tied 6th â€" Peril, PC SolutionMan, Diveyak, PoddyMullet 240

Arpie 15
Aleg75 195
Andrew 15
AdrianK 30
AndyBear 50
BassMan 60
Bart70 30
Bec 30 
Blaen 15
Brayden 30
Buff 130
Caught2 105
CrazyRatWoman 140
ChiefShaka 30
Craig450 30
Couta 190
Cid 180 
Clarkos 60
Daveyak 135
DanA 60
Davey G 165
Devo 160
Diveyak 240
Deano 75
Dodge 60
Duncan 15
Evarn 60
Fisher 105
FishBrain 30
FishingMik 105
Fishing Dan 90
FishingMan 150
Flump 60
Flyrod 30
Funda 340
Gatesy 90
Garfish 30
GregV 30
Gracefulily 45
GuardianZACT 90
Hagar 15
HardYakka 15
Haulem 80
ItchyAnt 90
JimmyYak 60
Jeffo 260
JustCruisin 150
KayakCallan 15
Kraley 300
Leftieant 45
Macfish 60
ManjiMike 30
MagpieRandall 30
Mojofunk 75
NoBoat 75
Paffoh 195
PaulB 95
Peril 240
Phantom 15
PoddyMullet 240
Pcsolutionman 240
PDO 80
Polylureosis 300
RedPhoenix 235
Safa 90
SBD 265
Scupper 75
Spooled1 190
SpottyMac 100
Squidder 235
ScottyBeefs 30
SteveO 30
Shoey 90
Squizzy 60
Tryhard 75
TCURVE 220
Tim 30
Tuco 15
Victor Victor 120
WayneD 150
Wrasseman 30
Wattie 30
Waterbaby 30
Wigg 130
Yakatak 15
Y Not 90

LURE WINNERS COURTESY OF JAYSEA LURES http://www.jaysealures.com.au

WIGG
SPOOLED 1
PCSOLUTIONMAN
JEFFO

Please pm me your address and Iâ€™ll send your prizes.

PEDAL VS PADDLEâ€¦â€¦..drum roll pleaseâ€¦â€¦

Paddle â€" 16 Participants, a total of 18 and 851 cm of legal fish caught

Pedal â€" 11 Participants, a total of 12 and 470cm of legal fish caught

PADDLERS WIN IN JULY!

Thanks all for your participation this month. Well done to everyone who braved the chilly wind, rain and SNOW! Lets hope the fishing improves this month.

Next comp dates are Saturday 4 August Until Sunday 12th Augustâ€¦

Cheers.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Congratulations to all the winners. And go the padllers!!


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Good stuff guys, and well done to the winners.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWevjnAQAAC1fgAAQYCcACCiCHAA/7//wMAE2xUGp6TRT00GnoiNNTBNNqBCMhGjQBo0A0AGmiT1MUbQnqaDQBoaLMyEhTF+kgviUCD1S1wVhDcFM1awZwQTSYBk1KEHX6G7CzwzsNNsFMMFkbYCjsqYyHAb8lJJ9mUTU2qBxnN8ASI44hde9q7+4y4Rz8BmdhFDusVqq0HwndMmE6/IXiK++m9EuhN91EXI7WhSRE9qJYECuigaLITD3wg01xc5+xRSWvwnLvydqb4UszTpHMHSsJSMKebEVoxWqpJ0dwF3OriF4DBxRbtIqM9dJ8fmWOeNOK9Kkgc2t/a/TZOYRhf4QYHLkEjJ6ELq1Zc2uLhEzryg1tTC+bRSrTahYhJTcqXgASwu1wYgdLUsdF2ByW/i7kinChIdfHOAg


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Well done to all the winners!!
Keep up those entries!!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Outstanding!
Well done to everybody who even got out considering how bad the conditions have been of late.
Go the paddlers!

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

thanks for lure Dave & thanks to Jaysea for supporting the comp.

Some great fish caught, go the paddlers

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Well done all,
If i knew peddle vs paddle went on number of fish caught i would have entered more, at least another legal bream plus a whole lot more could have beens that i didn't measure bugger. Paddlers one anyone  GO PADDLERS

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

kraley said:


> justcrusin32 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done all,
> ...


Also when he cant admit defeat he calls it a draw, remember what happened at Barlings hmmmmmm ??? :lol:


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Ahhhhh.....the subtle tones of jelousy eh Ken and Alan :twisted:  :lol: , maybe next time for the pedellers :wink:

Congrats to all who got out there and gave it a go


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

congratulations to all the winners and a big thanks to jaysealures

Lee


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Wigg and others..and the paddlers. The July Comp showcases winter yak fishing capabilities!! Also good to be 5pts clear of Squidder in our one on one arm wrestle....don't tell him I'm tiring...I can sense his better than average biceps flexing again for August. He's even gone the wrestlemania balaclava


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

yay! excellent entries for winter! good on everyone that entered!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

PoddyMullet said:


> Also good to be 5pts clear of Squidder in our one on one arm wrestle....


Curse my lack of a legal fish this month :x I would've had that damn mullet in a half nelson :lol:

I've been practising my wrestling moves for next month though....look out Poddy :twisted:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> Dave - Davey G is a known 'Pedalist' - one who abhors the mirage driven craft. He would have found a way to make the paddlers win no matter what. You know that - I know that - and he knows that. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah Ken you're probably right about that (finding a way to make the paddlers win no matter the outcome) but you know what, I didn't have to this time. The paddlers rose to the occasion and kicked your arse fair and square! But we're such a nice bunch of blokes (and ladies) so we won't make you feel any worse about yourselves by rubbing it in too much.

Funda - we all know who won at Barlings...Go Team White!!! Calling it a draw was the 'diplomatic' way of preventing a full blown fight between the teams. :lol: :lol: :lol:

KEN - Re abhoring the Hobies, that's a bit harsh..  I can see the benefits and I'm slowly coming around......

(Don't tell anyone I said that OK...)

Oh, congratulations again to all fellow paddlers. LETS SMASH 'EM AGAIN NEXT MONTH!!!!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Arh yes the Barlings Debarcle. Davey G's new name is Hansie, as crooked as Ian Healy's fingers


Like I've said before, insults will get you nowhere.

On the other hand, bags full of cash will always be gladly accepted. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Well done Davey
I got my lure in the mail today, thanks and thanks to Jaysea lures for their support.

Cheers

Wigg


----------

